# Question about H&H rod



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

For the past 8 years, I've only fished with my fly rod, but there are some places where the brush/trees are too tight, and I can't cast the fly rod.

I'm thinking about buying a baitcasting rig for these areas. I already have a Curado...I just need a rod. I'm looking at the H&H HX3, 6'6", med-heavy action. Would this be a good rod for throwing soft plastics, spinner baits, and crank baits?


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

sounds like a good match. i prefer med-light, but the med-heavy might be your thing. those are good rods.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I am not sure of that model but I have an H&H Backcountry and use it for everything from soft plastics to topwaters.


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

Clouser, I use H&H rods exclusively. They are top notch rods. I would also recommend the Med Lt. action, or the Backcountry, but whichever you decide you'll have a great rod


----------

